# Favorite betta color and tail type



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Name your favorite Betta and tail type. My favorite color is probably a blue/yellow mix. My favorite tail type is either crowntail plakat or halfmoon.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm.... In terms of colors, I like cellophanes, whites, butterflies, and marbles. In terms of tail types.... PK's (any type) DBT's and... uh... the type of tail that my purple/red dragon guy has (kind of leaning towards roundtail.)


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

Platinum white CT!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Favorite color would be white, red, blue, and black marble. Favorite tail type would be Doubletail Halfmoon with overlapping lobes.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Edit- not roundtail, delta tail. Sheesh, I need to sleep more. XD


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

^ You're tellin' me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like halfmoons and crowntails. I'd love to have a red, white and blue some day.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i like crowntails and halfmoons(just like dramaqueen!) 
i went to petsmart today and they had a pink & purple cambodian. 
that would probably be my fovorite.:-D


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Turquoise/blue marbles, orange, yellow, chocolate/pineapple, purple-red, dalmation, cellophane, opaque white, black, a nice deep solid royal blue, silver copper, red copper, anything with dragon scales and nothing can beat a classic solid red. Also any fish with a butterfly pattern 

And I am madly in love with doubletails, veils, and plakats. But any tail is gorgeous! <3


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Halfmoons, halfsuns, rosetails. 
For colour yellow... and orange, _not reddy orange_, guys kill me. And the koi looking ones with all the koi spots and such :') oh and white


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

my favorite tail type is deffinetly double tails, veiltails, adn crowntails... my favorite color is probably red, purple, and turquoise and combos of any of the 3


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Favorite colors are Purple, Yellow, and Albino. My favorite tail types are VT, HM, OHM, and Spade.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I was gonna post a new thread about this but I found yours. 
I wanted to say that my favorite bettas are the veiltails and the crowntails. 
I don't think I have a favorite color, I like most of them! I think pure red is very pretty on a crowntail, they remind me of water dragons. I like their spiky appearance. 
And Veiltails, like mine because they are so elegent and...pretty looking?
They are cute!
Oh, and I also love the pure white bettas (And other types of fish), they are gorgeous. I love their ghost like appearance, they shine in the dark like a light.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

My favorites would probably be Veiltails, Halfmoons, & Crowntails. 
I love the ones that are like a black & lilac butterfly, i've seen some on aquabid :]


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Black and Blue Veiltales


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I love PKs <33 And I like butterfly patterns, pure white, pure black, and black and white (lol).


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I like veil tails, they're so simple and sweet...
Color doesn't really matter to me... and I like to get a different colored betta each time, I never have gotten the same color twice. Of the ones I've had so far, I like orange (Churro) the best ♥


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My super red HMPK male from Chaba:


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I like marbles, butterfly patterns, platinums, pastels, cellophanes(with red eyes) and metallics with halfmoon or doubletail finnage.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is 8 months old. lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I like HM best any color followed by CT


----------

